

Please Apple, steal this idea for IOS5 - srobertson
http://sdrobertson.tumblr.com/post/6063440594/better-camera-ux

======
minalecs
android has a feature to this thats very similar. For instance when looking at
an image in the gallery, you're able to share it through other applications,
sms, dropbox, facebook, etc.

------
Apple-Guy
You should write to apple.com/feedback

